# The fact that



## Bigtony

Ciao tutti!

Voglio dire: "He thinks the fact that they stay in Corsico and never visit the center is a shame."

Penso che: "Lui pensa che el fatto che i commercianti si fermano in Corsico ma non vanno al centro sia un vergogna."

"el fatto che...al centro" - mi sembra sbagliato.

Se non c'e`una maniera meglia in cui a dirlo, possa   dire:
I commercianti si fermano in Corsico y non mai vanno al centro. Lui pensa che lo sia una vergogna.

In questo caso "lo" si riferisce a la idea nella frase precedente , si?

grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## TrentinaNE

iIl mio suggerimento:


Bigtony said:


> Penso che: "Lui pensa che el il fatto che i commercianti si fermano in Corsico ma non vanno visitano mai il al centro sia un vergogna."


Ma aspetta i madrelingua. 

Elisabetta


----------



## madama

U  *You* can omit "il fatto che", it sounds strange in English too...



> No chatspeak on WR


----------



## TrentinaNE

Don't you then have to turn it around a bit?  e.g., 

Lui pensa che sia una vergogna che i commercianti si fermano in Corsica ma non visitano mai il centro.

Equivalently in English:  He thinks is a pity that they stay in Corsica but never visit the center.

Elisabetta


----------



## anglomania1

Bigtony said:


> Voglio dire: "He thinks the fact that they stay (do you mean they "stay" in a hotel/apartment? below you put "si fermano" which means "to stop") in Corsico and never visit the center is a shame."
> 
> Penso che: "Lui pensa che il fatto che i commercianti alloggiano/dimorano/vivono in (a?) Corsico ma non vanno al centro sia una vergogna."
> 
> "il fatto che...al centro" - mi sembra sbagliato.
> 
> Se non c'e`un modo migliore perdirlo, posso dire:
> I commercianti si fermano a Corsico e non vanno mai in centro. Lui pensa che questa sia una vergogna.
> 
> In questo caso "lo" si riferisce a la idea nella frase precedente , si?
> 
> grazie per l'aiuto.


 

Hello, 
I'm not a native Italian, but I've tried to correct any mistakes that I found (and probably made quite a few new ones in the process!!)
Hope this helps a bit, but wait for confirmation from a native
Anglo

PS just a thought, maybe "peccato" is better than "vergogna" it depends on what you want to say.
"Peccato" is like "a pity" whereas "vergogna" is more like "a disgrace"


----------



## *Giglio*

Hola! 
I think the best translation to your sentence is "Lui pensa sia una vergogna il fatto che I commercianti si fermino a Corsico e non visitino mai il centro, " 
The underlined verbs are called "congiuntivi" and you need to use this form if you are expressing an opinion. This is due to the fact that the verb "pensare" is followed by "che" which requires the verb to become a sort of 'conditional' (I think you don't have this form in English so I don't know it's correct name).

Hope to have been of help.

Cheers


----------



## anglomania1

*Giglio* said:


> Hola!
> I think the best translation to your sentence is "Lui pensa sia una vergogna il fatto che I commercianti si fermino a Corsico e non visitino mai il centro, "
> The underlined verbs are called "congiuntivi" and you need to use this form if you are expressing an opinion. This is due to the fact that the verb "pensare" is followed by "che" which requires the verb to become a sort of 'conditional' (I think you don't have this form in English so I don't know it's correct name).
> 
> Hope to have been of help.
> 
> Cheers


 

You see? We needed a native!! Sounds good to me, we just have to decide on "vergogna" (a bit strong) or "peccato"
Anglo


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Giglio*,

I understand why _sia _needs to be in the subjunctive, as "it is a shame" is what the subject (lui) is expressing an opinion about. But the rest is stated as fact: they do stay in Corsica, but they do not ever visit the center. I thought the indicative mood would be called for in that case... but the wonders of the subjunctive never cease to amaze me. 

Elisabetta


----------



## anglomania1

TrentinaNE said:


> *Giglio*,
> 
> I understand why _sia _needs to be in the subjunctive, as "it is a shame" is what the subject (lui) is expressing an opinion about. But the rest is stated as fact: they do stay in Corsica, but they do not ever visit the center. I thought the indicative mood would be called for in that case... but the wonders of the subjunctive never cease to amaze me.
> 
> Elisabetta


 

Hi there Elisabetta, 
I know what you mean!! However, the subjunctive follows specific rules regardless of whether there is a sense or not. 
It's often used after phrases with "che" (penso che/il fatto che) which are nothing to do with it being fact/conjecture or other.
That's why it's so much fun
Anglo


----------



## Saoul

Elisabetta, the subjunctive misteries do amaze me as well sometimes. 

Anyway, I agree with Giglio's translation.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Giglio* said:


> "Lui pensa sia una vergogna il fatto che I commercianti si fermino a Corsico e non visitino mai il centro, "


I agree.
"il fatto che" calls the subjunctive.

Some people would say

"Lui pensa sia una vergogna il fatto che I commercianti si ferm*a*no a Corsico e non visit*a*no mai il centro, "

yet, from a grammatical point if view, this is colloquial and somehow poor Italian.


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> I agree.
> "il fatto che" calls the subjunctive.
> 
> Some people would say
> 
> "Lui pensa sia una vergogna il fatto che I commercianti si ferm*a*no a Corsico e non visit*a*no mai il centro, "
> 
> yet, from a grammatical point if view, this is colloquial and somehow poor Italian.



I wholeheartedly agree. Poor Italian, but absolutely common.


----------



## madama

Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma il "fatto che" regge l'indicativo...
Mi è stato corretto più volte dal mio professore. *E'* una regola misconosciuta.


----------



## TrentinaNE

> "il fatto che" calls  (calls for  or requires ) the subjunctive.


 
I understand from the English sentence that it is an undisputed FACT that these individuals repeatedly go to Corsica, but have never visited the center. Is that clear in the translation? Somehow, the use of the subjunctive ("che i commercianti si fermino in Corsica ma non visitino mail il centro"), gives me the impression that it "would" be a shame for this to happen, as opposed to "it actually does/did" happen but maybe I'm overthinking it... 

No matter how much I'm exposed to the subjunctive, I don't think I will ever master it!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

madama said:


> Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma il "fatto che" regge l'indicativo...
> Mi è stato corretto più volte dal mio professore. è una regola misconosciuta.



Il fatto che tu dici che te l'ha detto il tuo professore non mi convince...

AIUTO! 

Il fatto che tu dica che te l'ha detto il tuo professore, non mi convince. O quanto meno non mi basta. 

Continua a suonarmi col congiuntivo.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Let me put this another way: is there a way to rephrase the sentence without "il fatto che" in which the use of the indicative would be correct (notwithstanding madama's testimony that's it's proper even with "il fatto che" )?

Elisabetta


----------



## w120barby

anglomania1 said:
			
		

> we just have to decide on "vergogna" (a bit strong) or "peccato"
> Anglo


peccato 
Un'altra osservazione:  se parliamo di un'isola (la Corsica) è più adatto parlare di "entroterra" piuttosto che di "centro".  
Quindi: .... è un peccato che non visitano mai l'entroterra.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Are you sure that's not


w120barby said:


> Quindi: .... è un peccato che non visit*i*no mai l'entroterra.


 
    

Elisabetta


----------



## SuperGaara

Anch'io utilizzerei il congiuntivo in questo caso 

Però molto probabilmente toglierei le parole messe tra parentesi quadre, e anche quelle messe tra parentesi tonde qualora si dovesse capire dal contesto chi sia il soggetto:

"Lui pensa sia un peccato [il fatto] che (i commercianti) si fermino a Corsico ma non ne visitino mai il centro".

Oppure:

"Lui pensa sia un peccato che si fermino a Corsico senza mai visitarne il centro".


----------



## housecameron

*Giglio* said:


> I think the best translation to your sentence is "Lui pensa sia (una vergogna) *un peccato* il fatto che i commercianti si fermino a Corsico e non visitino mai il centro."


 


Saoul said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Poor Italian, but absolutely common.


Spero proprio di no..



madama said:


> Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma il "fatto che" regge l'indicativo...


Non scherziamo su queste cose.. 



w120barby said:


> Un'altra osservazione: se parliamo di un'isola (la Corsica) è più adatto parlare di "entroterra" piuttosto che di "centro".
> Quindi: .... è un peccato che non visitano  mai l'entroterra.


I commercianti in Corsica? 



TrentinaNE said:


> Are you sure that's not
> ....è un peccato che non visit*i*no mai l'entroterra


 
SuperGaara and *Giglio*'s suggestions sound fine to me 

PS nice thread


----------



## madama

Sempre parlando de "il fatto che" per rispondere a Saoul...volevo fornire alcune precisazioni, credo si possano usare entrambe le forme verbali (indicativo e congiuntivo), dipende da quale verbo è retta la frase, in questo caso si tratta di un verbo d'opinione e il congiuntivo è obbligatorio. 
Se "il fatto" assume un significato oggettivo sarà seguito dall'indicativo. 
Sono stata chiara?

Corsico è un comune di Milano... n*o*n credo sia un errore di battitura


----------



## SuperGaara

Potresti fare degli esempi, madama?  Così capiamo meglio e ci convinciamo una volta per tutte...

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

madama said:


> Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma il "fatto che" regge l'indicativo...
> Mi è stato corretto più volte dal mio professore. è una regola misconosciuta.



Sono felice del fatto che il tuo professore non sia stato (non "è stato"..) il mio professore 


TrentinaNE said:


> Let me put this another way: is there a way to rephrase the sentence without "il fatto che" in which the use of the indicative would be correct (notwithstanding madama's testimony that's it's proper even with "il fatto che" )?
> 
> Elisabetta



I commercianti si fermano a Corsico, ma non vanno in centro: è una vergogna.


----------



## SuperGaara

Sono convinto del fatto che le mie conoscenze grammaticali siano migliori di tutte le vostre messe assieme (e non sono, giusto??? A me non suonerebbe molto bene con sono a livello grammaticale...anche se poi è ciò che direi parlando)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Paulfromitaly said:


> I commercianti si fermano a Corsico, ma non vanno in centro: è una vergogna.


Bravo! 

Elisabetta


----------



## w120barby

"*E'* un peccato che non VISITINO   mai l'entroterra"
chiedo scusa!!! *E*ra solo un orribile errore di battitura...  io che sono così affezionata ai congiuntivi...


----------



## Bigtony

Oh my, I didn't realize the question was that complicated!

Thank you for all the help, I think I will go with the second option because it justs sounds better:

"I commercianti si fermano in Corsico y non mai vanno al centro. Lui pensa che lo sia una vergogna."

I used si fermano because that is the terminology that the article I am referring to uses. Corsic*o* not Corsica  I never thought to put the second verbs in the subjunctive, I don't recall ever experiencing that in my studies.

Mille grazie


----------



## SuperGaara

Just few corrections:



Bigtony said:


> "I commercianti si fermano in a Corsico y e/ma non mai vanno mai al centro. Lui pensa che lo tutto ciò sia una vergogna."


 
In any case, I personally think you didn't make a good choice...


----------



## Bigtony

Well how would you say it then?


----------



## SuperGaara

As I said in my first post here:



SuperGaara said:


> "Lui pensa sia un peccato il fatto che i commercianti si fermino a Corsico ma non ne visitino mai il centro".
> 
> Oppure:
> 
> "Lui pensa sia un peccato che si fermino a Corsico senza mai visitarne il centro".


----------



## BlackEagle

Sì, basta! Quelle di SuperGaara sono ottime traduzioni. Eccetto che anche "vergogna" andrebbe benissimo, anzi parrebbe più fedele all'originale. Dipenda da quanto "Lui" sia dispiaciuto/adirato da quel... fatto. La scela più appropriata tra "vergogna" e "peccato" dipende unicamente dal contesto...


----------



## SuperGaara

Certo, c'è la possibilità di cambiare peccato con vergogna a seconda dell'enfasi che si vuole dare alla frase.

Comunque scusami bigtony se mi sono permesso ti dirti che la tua scelta non era buona, ma l'ho fatto semplicemente perchè la tua frase non mi suonava naturale...tutto qua


----------



## anglomania1

w120barby said:


> peccato
> Un'altra osservazione: se parliamo di un'isola (la Corsica) è più adatto parlare di "entroterra" piuttosto che di "centro".
> Quindi: .... è un peccato che non visitano mai l'entroterra.


 
Un'altra osservazione per evitare confusione
Il post originale parla di "Corsico" e non "Corsica".
Se non mi sbaglio, Corsico è una fermata della Metro milanese. Così ha senso che le persone non visitano (o "visitino"???) il centro (di Milano). 
Anglo


PS are we still talking about "vergogna" and not "peccato"? Don't you all think "vergogna" is a bit strong? (see my post 5 above). Apart from  Barby, everyone still seems to be using vergogna


----------



## Tristano

I must say that "il fatto che" sounds much better followed by the subjunctive.

Tristano


----------



## Poianone

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sono felice del fatto che il tuo professore non sia stato (non "è stato"..) il mio professore
> 
> 
> I commercianti si fermano a Corsico, ma non vanno in centro: è una vergogna.


A few suggestions and different options:

Lui pensa che il fatto che i commercianti *si fermano* a Corsico senza passare per il centro *è* una vergogna _Indicativo_ _Congiuntivo_

Lui pensa *sia *vergognoso che i commercianti *si fermino *a Corsico senza passare per il centro _Congiuntivo __Indicativo_

Per lui, il fatto che i commercianti si fermino a Corsico senza passare per il centro è una vergogna _Congiuntivo e __Indicativo_

Lui pensa che fermarsi a Corsico senza passare per il centro sia una vergogna _Altro_


----------



## anglomania1

Poianone said:


> Lui pensa che il fatto che i commercianti *si fermano* a Corsico senza passare per il centro *è* una vergogna _Indicativo_ _Congiuntivo_
> 
> 
> Per lui, il fatto che i commercianti si fermino a Corsico senza passare per il centro è una vergogna _Congiuntivo e __Indicativo_


 
Hello, 
now I am confused!! Of your 4 examples above, the first and third both use "il fatto che". But in the first you say the subjunctive is wrong and in the other example the subjunctive is ok.
Why
Anglo


----------



## Poianone

anglomania1 said:


> Hello,
> now I am confused!! Of your 4 examples above, the first and third both use "il fatto che". But in the first you say the subjunctive is wrong and in the other example the subjunctive is ok.
> Why
> Anglo


Anglomania, I beg your pardon! I didn't add any explanation, it was my fault! Naughty boy Poianon, naughty boy!!
I don't have the sword of truth (like in Shannara's chronicles, but that's another story...) and I'm not able to affirm what is wrong and what is right without doubts. Just tried to offer different options of the same sentence, using the indicative in the first, the subjunctive in the second, both of them in the third and a different approach in the fourth (in which it is possible to change _sia _with _è_).
The only thing I can say is that using both verbal temps in the third sentece seems more natural to my ears than the first, but it's nothing more than a sensation...


----------



## anglomania1

Poianone said:


> Anglomania, I beg your pardon! I didn't add any explanation, it was my fault! Naughty boy Poianon, naughty boy!!
> I don't have the sword of truth (like in Shannara's chronicles, but that's another story...) and I'm not able to affirm what is wrong and what is right without doubts. Just tried to offer different options of the same sentence, using the indicative in the first, the subjunctive in the second, both of them in the third and a different approach in the fourth (in which it is possible to change _sia _with _è_).
> The only thing I can say is that using both verbal temps in the third sentece seems more natural to my ears than the first, but it's nothing more than a sensation...


 Hello there,
I get the feeling that this thread could go on forever and I still wouldn't get it!!
I'll just have to use my own "sensations" when it comes to using the subjunctive (not being Italian, I'll always have an excuse for making mistakes!)
Anglo


----------



## Poianone

anglomania1 said:


> Hello there,
> I get the feeling that this thread could go on forever and I still wouldn't get it!!
> I'll just have to use my own "sensations" when it comes to using the subjunctive (not being Italian, I'll always have an excuse for making mistakes!) Got it! That was the sense of my post: we have so many grammar rules that are impossible to bear in mind! Sensations rules!!Anglo


Hi Anglo, you're definitively right!


----------



## Necsus

madama said:


> Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma il "fatto che" regge l'indicativo... Mi è stato corretto più volte dal mio professore. è una regola misconosciuta.





Saoul said:


> Il fatto che tu dica che te l'ha detto il tuo professore, non mi convince. O quanto meno non mi basta.
> Continua a suonarmi col congiuntivo.





madama said:


> Sempre parlando de "il fatto che" per rispondere a Saoul...volevo fornire alcune precisazioni, credo si possano usare entrambe le forme verbali (indicativo e congiuntivo)





Paulfromitaly said:


> Sono felice del fatto che il tuo professore non sia stato (non "è stato"..) il mio professore


Credo che un'opinione in più a questo punto male non possa fare... 
E' vero quello che dice madama, 'il fatto che' di norma vuole l'indicativo. Ma, in particolare parlando dell'uso del congiuntivo_,_ non sempre norma è sinonimo di regola imprescindibile, tutt'altro. E ancor meno lo è con l'evolversi della lingua.

Dice Satta nel suo 'Ma che modo': "*fatto* (vuole l') _indicativo '_Il fatto che il treno parte con mezz'ora di ritardo scombussola i nostri progetti'. Con _fatto_, dunque, sostantivo che indica una realtà, ancora più reale giacché è o sembra già avvenuta, l'indicativo va benissimo. Le eccezioni ci sono, e numerose. [...] In modo uguale si comportano, naturalmente, _il fatto è che, sta di fatto che_ [...]".

In effetti è molto frequente il congiuntivo, dopo la suddetta locuzione, ma questo spesso è dovuto al verbo della preposizione reggente, come ben espresso nella Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione (fonte Cruscate): 
"Dopo nomi come _fatto, circostanza_ o _notizia_, che esprimono esclusivamente la verità presupposta della frase subordinata, la scelta del modo dipende soprattutto dal predicato sovraordinato".
E un esempio, fornito da Fausto Raso, mi sembra abbastanza 'esemplificativo': la frase _'può essere un deterrente il fatto che ci siano molte persone'_, invertendo la costruzione, e quindi anteponendo la proposizione con 'il fatto che', diventa naturalmente, anche per l'orecchio, _'il fatto che ci sono molte persone può essere un deterrente'_, dove in effetti non vi è alcuna ragione di ricorrere al congiuntivo.

Già in un altro thread ho sostenuto la necessità dell'indicativo dopo 'il fatto che', perché anche in quel caso secondo la mia personalissima opinione non era affatto motivato il ricorso al congiuntivo.

Altro discorso è quello di 'è un peccato che', dove il costrutto impersonale _verbo copulativo+sostantivo/aggettivo/avverbio+che_ richiede invece il congiuntivo. O quello della frase _'Sono felice del fatto che il tuo professore non sia stato il mio professore',_ dove il congiuntivo è richiesto (ma in modo facoltativo) da 'sono felice', in quanto verbo che esprime piacere, infatti può tranquillamente rimanere anche togliendo la locuzione pleonastica 'il fatto che': _'Sono felice che il tuo professore non sia stato il mio professore'._


----------



## BlackEagle

Poianone said:


> Hi Anglo, you're definitively right!


 
No, he is not! Unless someone here wants to maintain the borderline thesis that subjunctive is death… there are traditional rules we can definitively stick to… Moreover, we should always keep in mind that subjunctive is such a big deal in Italian language that is no wonder that many natives can follow their “sensations” and get things right without even knowing or remembering the exact rule(s) behind them… (I mean, behind their sensations).

One rule: subjunctive is necessary in the dependent clause when in the main one (quella che la regge) there is a verb that expresses opinion(s):
- “Penso che qui ci voglia il congiuntivo” (“Io penso” is the principal clause; “che qui ci voglia il congiuntivo” is the dependent clause)
- “Penso…che … … … sia una vergogna” (I’m afraid the first and the third sentences suggested by Poianone are wrong)
- “Lui pensa… che sia una vergogna” (the fourth sentence by Poianone is right)
- “Immagino (spero!) che di ciò ne siate tutti convinti!”

- Il fatto che molti italiani non usino il congiuntivo in questi casi/ non significa/ che la regola grammaticale NON ESISTA!”
Now, here we have three connected sentences (three verbs…). 
- “(Ciò) non significa” is another case of a verb that needs the subjunctive in the dependent clause (“che…non esista”).
- the problem remains with the verb needed in the other sentence. I just checked some more grammar sources. As far as I can tell, “Il fatto che” richiede il congiuntivo. In any case, it sounds better/more elegant using the subjunctive. If you foreigners have to run a risk about this, I’d say that you better do it using the subjunctive. So, in the case at hand, the best choice would be one following the lines of SuperGaara’s suggestions!

One more rule…: subjunctive is necessary after some conjunctions (benché, sebbene, affinché, etc.)
- “Checché ne dicano i vostri amici, le regole sul congiuntivo esistono!”
- “Tali regole restano vive e vegete benché molti non le usino quasi mai!”


----------



## anglomania1

BlackEagle said:


> - Il fatto che molti italiani non usino il congiuntivo in questi casi/ non significa/ che la regola grammaticale NON ESISTA!”


 

This is very true and you would expect a lot of people to get it wrong (we often use incorrect English in the same way)
What worries me however, is that an Italian professor would say it's wrong to use the subjunctive after "il fatto che" (I think from Madama's earlier post.!!!) I mean, is there a rule or not?
I mean, we may use incorrect English in the Uk (I can't speak for other countries)  but I don't think we'd get into a discussion on whether it's right or wrong. We just put it down to common usage but agree that there is a rule. 
On this thread, the total lack of agreement is worrying
Anglo


----------



## Tristano

I learned in college in the US and Italy that "il fatto che" requires the subjunctive, just like many other expressions... "benchè" and "sebbene" and so forth. It is what sounds right to me, although I am not a native speaker! I have never heard an educated Italian speaker say "Il fatto che non c'è..."  but always "Il fatto che non ci sia..."

Tristano


----------



## housecameron

Necsus 
Dopo "il fatto che" ci vuole il congiuntivo, nessun esperto (Satta e Raso, ma chi sono costoro?) potrà mai convincermi del contrario.
Quando mi si rizzano i capelli in testa "sento" di avere ragione.
Sarà la _mia_ ragione, ma così è


----------



## Bigtony

I was going to not post but since the thread continued I will chime in from my professora:

Lui pensa che il fatto che non visit*a*no il centro sia un peccato.

Lei ha detto che visitare non e` nel congiuntivo perche in questo caso il frase "il fatto che non visitano il centro" e` un fatto. Non e` la cosa di cui lui pensa, ma descrive "un peccato" (che e` un peccato? il fatto che ...).  Pero, la spiegazione "a volte ci sono frasi che SEMPRE devono avere il conguintivo" mi sembra che abbia senso.

Forse ci sono due diversi opione sul questo soggetto? Ho imparato che adesso il congiuntivo e` usato meno del passato. Forse questo problema e` uno in cui delle persone non userebbero il congiuntivo?

A dire la verita, no lo so quale e` corretto. Provero a domandare altri professori italiani.

Mille grazie a tutto.


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> Necsus
> Dopo "il fatto che" ci vuole il congiuntivo, nessun esperto (Satta e Raso, ma chi sono costoro?) potrà mai convincermi del contrario.
> Quando mi si rizzano i capelli in testa "sento" di avere ragione.
> Sarà la _mia_ ragione, ma così è


housecameron 
Spero che tu non me ne voglia, ma la mia opinione, e non pervicace convinzione, rimane invece che dopo "il fatto che" _può essere richiesto _il congiuntivo, dipendentemente dal verbo della preordinata, ma non c'è motivo (né, che io sappia, regola, ovviamente fino a dimostrazione del contrario) per cui, in assenza di una proposizione antecedente che lo richieda, debba usarsi il congiuntivo dopo la constatazione di un _fatto_. Forse la convinzione contraria può trovare origine nella frequente associazione di 'il fatto' (pleonastico) alla congiunzione 'che' seguente, spesso indice di un verbo o di una locuzione che reggono il congiuntivo, come appunto nell'esempio 'il mio professore'. E probabilmente contribuisce anche l'ipercorrettivismo conseguente al timore della 'scomparsa del congiuntivo'.
Oltre a Luciano Satta (link purtroppo non lieto), ho citato anche la Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione. Fausto Raso è un giornalista, attento alle questioni della lingua, che ho nominato in quanto avevo preso in prestito un suo esempio.



Bigtony said:


> I was going to not post but since the thread continued I will chime in from my professora:
> 
> Lui pensa che il fatto che non visit*a*no il centro sia un peccato.
> 
> Lei ha detto che visitare non è al congiuntivo perché in questo caso la frase "il fatto che non visitano il centro" è un fatto. Non è la cosa che lui pensa, ma descrive "un peccato" (che è un peccato? il fatto che ...). Però, la spiegazione "a volte ci sono frasi che SEMPRE devono avere il conguintivo" mi sembra che abbia senso.
> 
> Forse ci sono due diverse opinioni sul questo argomento/soggetto? Ho imparato che adesso il congiuntivo è usato meno che in passato. Forse questo è un caso è uno in cui alcuni non userebbero il congiuntivo?
> 
> A dire la verità, non (lo) so quale è/sia corretto. Proverò a domandare ad altri professori italiani.
> 
> Mille grazie a tutt*i*.


Prego, Bigtony. Ovviamente concordo con quanto detto dal(la) tuo/tua insegnante. E dal mio punto di vista, in questo caso 'alcuni *lo* userebbero'. Spero non ti dispiacciano le piccole correzioni al tuo ottimo italiano.


----------



## Tristano

"Lui pensa che il fatto che non visitano il centro sia un peccato."

Hmm... I don't agree with this sentence and here is why.

I believe it should be "visitino" becuase we can easily flip this around and see the the following:

Lui pensa che sia un peccato il fatto che non visitino il centro.

So both "sia" which follows "pensa che" and then "vistitino" which follows "il fatto che" are in the subjunctive.

Tristano


----------



## Necsus

Tristano said:


> "Lui pensa che il fatto che non visitano il centro sia un peccato."
> 
> Hmm... I don't agree with this sentence and here is why.
> 
> I believe it should be "visitino" becuase we can easily flip this around and see the the following:
> 
> Lui pensa che sia un peccato il fatto che non visitino il centro.
> 
> So both "sia" which follows "pensa che" and then "vistitino" which follows "il fatto che" are in the subjunctive.
> 
> Tristano


Ciao, Tristano.
Yes, you're right: 'lui pensa' takes the subjunctive 'sia', and 'sia un peccato che (_essere+sostantivo+che, impersonal)_' takes the subjunctive 'non visitino'. But this has nothing to do with _il fatto_, you can indeed omit it without changing the meaning.


----------



## Tristano

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Tristano.
> Yes, you're right: 'lui pensa' takes the subjunctive 'sia', and 'sia un peccato che (_essere+sostantivo+che, impersonal)_' takes the subjunctive 'non visitino'. But this has nothing to do with _il fatto_, you can indeed omit it without changing the meaning.



Yes, even more evidence for "visitino"

Crede che sia un peccato che non visitino...

Must be subjunctive!

Tristano


----------



## Bigtony

> Crede che sia un peccato che non visitino il centro.



I would not use the subjective for visitare in that context. It is a statement of fact, not an opinion, and it is a clause that acts as the subject for the verb "sia," not a continuation of the subjunctive mood.


----------



## Necsus

Bigtony said:


> I would not use the subjective for visitare in that context. It is a statement of fact, not an opinion, and it is a clause that acts as the subject for the verb "sia," not a continuation of the subjunctive mood.


 Yes, only that, as I said above (or below, it depends), in that case the (latter) subjunctive is required by the impersonal construction _essere+sostantivo+che._ You would use subjunctive without 'crede che' as well: è un peccato che non visitino.


----------



## giacinta

TrentinaNE said:


> I understand from the English sentence that it is an undisputed FACT that these individuals repeatedly go to Corsica, but have never visited the center. Is that clear in the translation? Somehow, the use of the subjunctive ("che i commercianti si fermino in Corsica ma non visitino mail il centro"), gives me the impression that it "would" be a shame for this to happen, as opposed to "it actually does/did" happen but maybe I'm overthinking it...
> 
> No matter how much I'm exposed to the subjunctive, I don't think I will ever master it!
> 
> Elisabetta


 

Ciao Elisabetta,

I would have agreed with you entirely about "fact" versus "expression of belief" .

So, I checked it in a terrific new Grammar Book I bought "'A Reference Grammar of Modern Italian" by Martin Miden and Cecilia Robustelli -published by Hodder Arnold ( $80 AUD). 

I quote:
"Phrases such as "il fatto che", "la notizia che", "la circostanza che" can easily take either the subjunctive or the indicative, with a decided preference for the indicative in more informal and colloquial usage:
_"Il fatto che lo abbia/ha respinto non significa niente" (the fact that he rejected it means nothing)"_

But the phrases "sta il fatto che" or "fatto sta che" and "essere un fatto che" are always followed by the indicative.

Cecilia Robustelli is Professor of Italian Linguistics, University of Modena and Reggio Emilia, Italy.
Martin Maiden is Professor of Romance Languages, Oxford, UK. The book was first published in 2000 and is in its second edition published 2007.

The beauty of this book is that it is written in English! It is very detailed --but I love that!

It will be interesting to hear any further responses.

Giacinta


----------



## giovannino

giacinta said:


> I quote:
> "Phrases such as "il fatto che", "la notizia che", "la circostanza che" can easily take either the subjunctive or the indicative, with a decided preference for the indicative in more informal and colloquial usage:
> _"Il fatto che lo abbia/ha respinto non significa niente" (the fact that he rejected it means nothing)"_


 
Hi, Giacinta. I, too, like the Maiden/Robustelli grammar. It's definitely the best, most comprehensive book of its kind in English (for example, it's the only one giving the use of "mica" the space it deserves). It's written by two distinguished scholars. I completely agree with the passage you quoted.

What learners should understand is that there are situations where the subjunctive is compulsory and no native would dispute that: using the indicative after "benché" or "sebbene" marks one as uneducated or sloppy.
However there are "grey areas" (as I argued in Solo Italiano) where scholars themselves disagree, depending partly on their more or less _puristico _approach. Natives disagree too, as can be seen from this thread. And since I'm a teacher in an Italian school, I can add that there is disagreement even among teachers.

That's why I like Maiden and Robustelli's approach: they give a pragmatic description of current usage, adding that the indicative is often preferred in colloquial/informal usage. Unfortunatley, many of my fellow Italians are impervious to the notion of "stylistic register", something they were never taught in our schools. For instance even I, a teacher (shock! horror!), regularly use two imperfects instead of a Type 3 hypothetical sentence (_se lo sapevo te lo dicevo _instead of _se l'avessi saputo te l'avrei detto_). Of course I only use it in highly informal conversation or emails to friends. It would be unacceptable in formal writing. The "double-imperfect" construction has been used since the Middle Ages by some of our greatest writers and yet it has been roundly, repeatedly condemned here.

Just to give you an idea of how flexible even a top academic linguist like Cortelazzo can be, here's a very interesting link to materials from a course at the University of Padova:

http://www.maldura.unipd.it/romanistica/cortelazzo/congiuntivo1.html

There are also some very interesting statistics on the use of the subjunctive in written vs spoken Italian.

Some of the purists here will blow a fuse when they read the list of cases where the use of the subjunctive is labelled as optional. But the list wasn't compiled by a journalist dabbling in linguistics. It is the work of Giulio Lepschy, Professor Emeritus at Reading University and undisputedly our top language scholar.

I just thought I'd add some food for thought. I'm not going to take part in any ensuing controversy


----------



## w120barby

giacinta said:


> But the phrases "sta il fatto che" or "fatto sta che" and "essere un fatto che" are always followed by the indicative.
> 
> Giacinta



"... a conferma di ciò, *sta il fatto* che i commercianti non visitano mai il centro di Corsico "

"* fatto sta che * i commercianti non visitano mai il centro di Corsico "

"*è un fatto che *commercianti non visitano mai il centro di Corsico "

 always followed by indicative


----------

